# Harddrive samba server problem

## glee610

My current problem is that I need to recover data which was tranfered over by an samba windows client. The transfer went great I saw all my data on the drive until I powered off my server by unpluging it.   :Sad:        (dumb me) and when it came back the  ls -l command  had nothing but one directory on their ???? 

I have tryed everthing to foremost jpg and mp3 

to live cd's to fsck.ext3 tools  ddrescue to image it on to other drive. 

also, is all the data still on the drive becasue i was under the influence that it's the pointers that get deleted ??

----------

## honp

Hi, i think that you can`t get your data. It seems to me that while unpluging, idata was not completly copied so they are not (and never were) on your hdd.

----------

## glee610

hmmm I checked the copy was completed before the unplug .... becasue i uplug like the day after to change out a cdrom

----------

## honp

How did you check it? 

You should unmount it or at least sync before unplug...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Yep, sync is your friend...

You will probably get better results trying to recover that data from that windows client (In case it has been deleted).

Cheers!

----------

## Hu

What type of filesystem is the server running?  Was the filesystem damaged when you cut power?  Your mention of repeated question marks indicates it probably was corrupted.  If so, be sure that it is checked by fsck, and then look in the lost and found area.  If you are lucky, some or all of the data was placed there.

----------

## glee610

 *honp wrote:*   

> How did you check it? 
> 
> You should unmount it or at least sync before unplug...

 

I checked by another windows client and saw the directory and everthing was there.

I didn't unmount or sync before a unplug  :Crying or Very sad: 

Where is the data then ???? 

Thanks guys for quick response

----------

## cyrillic

 *glee610 wrote:*   

> I didn't unmount or sync before a unplug 
> 
> Where is the data then ???? 

 

RAM

... poof

----------

## glee610

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

>  *glee610 wrote:*   I didn't unmount or sync before a unplug 
> 
> Where is the data then ????  
> 
> RAM
> ...

 

Wow, this sucks why didn't i remember that from computer science. Well sorry for the trouble guys Thanks for getting back to me.  luckly some of the data is backup   :Confused: 

----------

